# 'roo Storage



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Cut out the end panels on the dinette seats and am awaiting the Rockler RTF doors that match what is in the tt. Home Depot vendor wanted $43 each. Got them from Rockler for $18 each(no hinges). The drawer to replace the flip out is on the way. ($33 with all parts unassembled, even the glides and end stop. ) Installed outside auxillary shower. The dreaded Quickie flush is next. By the way, when framing the door cut outs, I found that the aluminum framing is so soft you can shoot finishing nails into it. That is how the panels are attached. Anyway, almost ready for the Spring Rally at Va Beach!!
Who has a 23 "roo in Powhatan VA?? You sold "Chopper" to DD today!!
david


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And the required pictures are where?









Sounds good









John


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Man, I knew I was forgetting something. I will post them tomorrow.
david


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

beachbum said:


> Man, I knew I was forgetting something. I will post them tomorrow.
> david


Cool.. Pics are a requirement!

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Do you happen to have the part numbers for the doors at Rockler?
Did you also order the drawer from them as well??

Are you ordering the doors first and then cutting the holes when you receive them (I'm assuming so)
Just wondering what size doors you ordered..

I want to know more about your outside shower. Our dealer accidentally sent us one just after we bought our 28krs, didn't know why or what to do with it...I hate to see a free shower faucet setup go to waste








Any info would be great!

Thanks!!
Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Well...it offically "tomorrow" for you East Coasters...so where are the pictures?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Might be tomorrow somewhere, but its still today here.. lol

My neighbors might think I'm a little wacky having the side door down, lights on and taking pics with the flash at 11:45 pm.... I know.... Nothing unusual for an Outbacker.. lol But here on my street I have the local ole lady neighborhood watch on post right next door.. Any flashing lights and she'll call the cops! lol..

Carey


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Might be tomorrow somewhere, but its still today here.. lol
> 
> My neighbors might think I'm a little wacky having the side door down, lights on and taking pics with the flash at 11:45 pm.... I know.... Nothing unusual for an Outbacker.. lol But here on my street I have the local ole lady neighborhood watch on post right next door.. Any flashing lights and she'll call the cops! lol..
> 
> Carey


Just quietly put up some police tape making it look like a crime scene then start taking pictures


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well...it offically "tomorrow" for you East Coasters...so where are the pictures?


Patience







..............Its 5 o clock somewhere.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Might be tomorrow somewhere, but its still today here.. lol
> 
> My neighbors might think I'm a little wacky having the side door down, lights on and taking pics with the flash at 11:45 pm.... I know.... Nothing unusual for an Outbacker.. lol But here on my street I have the local ole lady neighborhood watch on post right next door.. Any flashing lights and she'll call the cops! lol..
> 
> Carey


Kinda funny... I got this post confused with the other roo mod thread... I thought oregon camper was giving me a hard time for not posting pics of my bike tie downs... I must have stayed up too late last night!
















Carey


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is the link to the pics
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/
Cut and paste should do it.
Dawn and others, 
The door and opening under the TV counter are the same dimensions as the door and opening needed for dinette seats. 21"X9 1/2" door, 20x81/2 opening. The opeings are cut and I'm awating the doors. Rockler.com
I did get the drawer from Home Depot. Seemed like a deal with the gildes and everything.
The outside shower will go in under the sink cabinet in the bathroom. Just cut a hole in the side of the trailer. I am awaiting the Flair It fittings to finish that job.
I used 3M 5200 marine sealeant/adhesive on the QF. Did all three tanks. Made the side holes bigger so maybe they will clean the sensors a little. I did not find any problems with screws being close to the tanks.
david








Off my Ritilin....I hate it when that happens.........


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Man,
the pics were posted at 4:00pm and no criti...I mean comments yet??? What's up with that.........
davidB)


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Did you flip your taillight.. Is it strong enough to hold the liscence plate on top the light? I'm needing to do that also if it really works..

Its amazing the amount of loose wires under our rigs..

So since you put the outside shower in the bathroom area, I take it that is where youll tee into it.. You said your waiting on flares.. I havent researched much on rv plumbing.. Is there something special to do to hook up new lines.. I'm also wanting to install an outside shower in about the same place as yours.. What is this going to cost when its done?

Your underseat storage is very cool.. I like that also..

Sorry knowone is posting.. I have been installing my generator all afternoon.. Mounted it, ran an exhaust pipe, and etc..

You do nice work sir.. It all looks great!

Carey


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Just kidding about no one looking at the pics. Weather was nice here today, if like that elsewhere, people were probably outside doing mods.
Yeah, I flipped the light. Nice of you to notice. The gasket between the light hand the trailer wall has the two tabs. I used the license plate mounting frame off MY NEW TRUCK (NC does not use front plates), cut it down so it would fit the curve of the trailer wall, and through bolted the plate and frame to the two tabs. Re-caulked everything when I remounted the light. Looks and feels pretty solid.
Yeah, there are a lot of wires hanging down. I'll probably try and secure or at least wire tie some of the stuff together. It just lays on the underbelly otherwise. Also I was thinking, the loose wires may be easier to work on if something like that needed to be done. I am going to run a green wire from front to back for back-up lights at a later date. (got that idea from someone here).
Last but not least, I'll probably be able to reseal the underbelly with expanding foam when I re-install. I think the key is to do sections or one side at a time. Sounds good in my head........ We'll see!!
The shower....60$ from camping world. All the plumbing fittings are Flair It..hand install, but expensive. $2-$4 per fitting. They go right into PEX tubing, flexible poly stuff. I don't think it's anything special. I probably could find something at Home Depot to substitute, but I want to keep everything the same. I ordered the fittings from a place in TX. They had all the stuff I needed and it was easier than running all over town. Cutting a hole in the trailer, priceless. Plus, doing the shower was a good reason to get a new tool, zip saw. At least that's what I told DW.
david


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have the rear underbelly apart a little cause I'm making an extended bumper.. I'm going to use clear silicone to reseal the panel to the frame.. You might try that..

What have others used?

Carey


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Carey,
From what I've read here, most people do use the silicone. I am going to try the expandable foam and see what happens. I think it adds stiffness to the underbelly and is sticky enough to close the slits around the sewer outlet and dump handles. Also, I am going to add some fastener in the middle, forward of the axles. There are middle ones rear of the axles, but not forward, which is a larger area. Anyway, the QF's are in and I will test them before resealing the bottom. The sealant I used on the QFs has a 7 day cure time, then becomes one with the tank, so I'm in no hurry.I also tried to "neaten up" the wires. My drawer to replace the flip down thingy should be in this week as well as the Flair It fittings for the aux shower. Still trying to figure out how to secure everything in the garage area. You made a good point about the integrity of the wall structure if I used tie downs in the wall. I am now thinking of a cargo net attached to the tie downs in the floor. I'm just not sure how much that will stop movement and shifting of cargo. Got any ideas??
david


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Was the hole on the end of the bench there or did you have to cut it? and did you buy the drawer already built ? That is a definite must MOD for my camper there is a lot of storage under the bench but it is a pain to move the seat cushions each time ot get at it. P.S. the pictures looks great


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

NAturedog2 said:


> Was the hole on the end of the bench there or did you have to cut it? and did you buy the drawer already built ? That is a definite must MOD for my camper there is a lot of storage under the bench but it is a pain to move the seat cushions each time ot get at it. P.S. the pictures looks great


Yes I cut the openings my self. I used the same dimensions as the openings under the tv shelf. The doors are that same dimensions as that door and the door under the stove. My doors came in today. Here's the deal...Home Depot wanted $43 per door (bored and with hinge hardware) They get them from Quality Doors. Rockler, on the internet wanted $18 per door (no hardware). I order from Rockler (how hard/expensive can hinges be??) The doors come today from Quality Doors. Rockler's vendor for the doors is Quality Doors, same as Home Depot...go figure. Anyway, the drawer comes from Quality Doors ,too. Unassembled, but with all the pieces cut and ready to assemble (I hope). With mounting hardware (drawer glides and end stop) cost $33.00. Cost me almost that much to set up my table saw and then find the right wood. So, I will hopefully have all this stuff finished this weekend and we'll be ready to go. I got the plumbing fittings in today too, so the aux shower is finished. No leaks...Yeahhhh!!
Now for the cargo mangement issue.
david


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

David,

Looks like you have been busy! Well done!

Can you pass on any information on the drawer fronts you ordered from Rockler. Is there a specific style or model to ask for? Can they fab the panels to any size specified? And, are they an exact match?

Thanks in advance.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> David,
> 
> Looks like you have been busy! Well done!
> 
> ...


Doug!

You haven't done this mod yet?? I'm shocked!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Quality Door Link
Link

These are available at Lowes, Home Depot, Rockler and alot of other cabinet showrooms.

Map Guy


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

The storage doors are a great idea.

Looks like yu are doing a great job.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

So, how hard can the hinges be???? You have to make sure you get hinges with a 1/2" overlay for the doors to fit correctly. After that was accomplished, the doors for the end panels fit pretty well. Also, the outside shower is plumbed and works w/o leaks. Now, if I can get my drawer box in to replace the flip-down thingy, I'll be done with this round of mods.
Here are the pics http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/
david


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice, David!
Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks factory David... Nice! Yo Keystone!! Take this hint!

I'm flippin my taillight tomorrow, along with re-attatching my belly panel.. I prolly just use silicone.. I have a bunch of tubes layin around..

Carey


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

One more question on the door MOD. My outback has flimsy 1/4" plywood on the end of the bench. Did you add something to make this stronger to attach the hinges to?

BTW looks great you can't even tell it's not org.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

MaeJae


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

NAturedog2 said:


> One more question on the door MOD. My outback has flimsy 1/4" plywood on the end of the bench. Did you add something to make this stronger to attach the hinges to?
> 
> BTW looks great you can't even tell it's not org.


Hi NAturedog2,
Yes my end panels are the same flimsy stuff. At the bottom, the is a 1"x?? crosspiece that spans from one corner piece to the other. I used that as the bottom of the door frame and attached the 1/2"overlay Euro hinges to that. It seems sturdy enough but may need a couple of additional screws. For the top, I added another cross piece for the top of the door frame. Here are pics of that detail.
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/
david


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info David. I am going to order the doors right away. You did a great job!! looks like rockers price is $19 ec for the doors.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi David,

I'm getting ready to order my door front too









Can you tell me where you found the matching brushed nickel knobs? Rockler has some that look very similar to the stock knobs, but the bases are much thicker.

Thanks!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I'm getting ready to order my door front too
> 
> ...


It's a photo illusion. My knobs actually do not match. The bases are sculpted, not the straight thin ones, like on the factory stuff. DW said it was close enough, but I'm still looking. Any hardwares store will have the brushed nickel, as you already know. Can't wait to see your pics!!
david


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK, I just placed my order








About how long did it take for you to receive your doors?

Wonder if we can order matching knobs through the dealer? I'll call them tomorrow...

Hmmm, maybe I'll go check out the new Outbacks and see if they have any spares laying around inside









j/k!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> OK, I just placed my order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


couple of weeks.
david


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

beachbum said:


> Here is the link to the pics
> http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/
> Cut and paste should do it.
> Dawn and others,
> ...


----------

